# Samsung batteries disguised as Sony



## JakesSA (28/9/14)

Got this from a battery supplier .. a really easy comparison if one happens to have some VTC4s lying around. The Samsung batteries get re-wrapped in green and are sold as VTCs because the similar double groove makes it difficult to tell the difference.




As the guys in skirts used to say - caveat emptor.

Not that the Samsung is anything to sneeze at, it also has a 20 Amp continuous rating.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 9


----------

